# Suche dringend Leuze TMC 66



## Betriebselektriker28 (16 Mai 2019)

Ich suche dringend einige Leuze TMC66 Auswertegeräte. 
Funktionsfähig wäre super, defekt ist auch gut. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand bereits umgebaut...

Mit Preisvorstellung bitte per PN. 

LG
Michael


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 Mai 2019)

Tja...gibt wohl keinen Markt dafür.
Wären bereit gutes Geld dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2019)

Vielleicht bringt dich folgende Firma weiter:

https://www.lektronix.de/equipment/leuze-lumiflex-tmc-66/46645#new



> Leuze Lumiflex TMC 66 kann von Lektronix im fabrikneuen Zustand mit einer Garantie des Originalherstellers beschafft werden.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 Mai 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringt dich folgende Firma weiter:
> 
> https://www.lektronix.de/equipment/leuze-lumiflex-tmc-66/46645#new



Aber es steht auch: _* Ersatzteillieferung abhängig der Verfügbarkeit._ 


Anfrage läuft aber schon. ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2019)

Ja, schwierig. Wir haben früher hunderte verbaut, dann irgendwann umgerüstet und dann irgendwann alle entsorgt.
Tut mir leid, ich hätte dir gerne mit einem Gerät weitergeholfen :-(


----------



## simon.s (5 Juni 2019)

kannst du das nicht mit einem anderen ersetzen?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Juni 2019)

simon.s schrieb:


> kannst du das nicht mit einem anderen ersetzen?



Ich habe schon einzelne Geräte ersetzt...durch einen Keyence Lichtvorhang.
Dies allerdings auf Einzelanlagen.

In diesem speziellen Fall gibt es jedoch einige Probleme:

Es ist eine Palettieranlage mit 12 Lichtschranken.
Alle Auswertegeräte sind zentral im Schaltschrank verbaut.
Die TMC66 sind relativ komplex mit der SPS verbunden. 
Kreuzmuting ist aus Platzgründen nicht möglich
Die Kabellängen sind bis zu 80m (Daher fällt zb. der Keyence weg)

Der Anlagenhersteller selbst windet sich seit 2 Monaten ein Angebot zu erstellen weil sie wohl selbst keine richtige Idee haben wie man das am besten löst.
Es war die Rede von völliger Sicherheitstechnischer Neubewertung und möglicherweise größeren Problemen da die damalige Bauweise heutigen Vorschriften nicht mehr 1:1 umsetzbar wäre usw.... 


Außerdem muss das alles in zwei Tagen umgebaut sein, da ein Ausfall der Anlage nicht "erwünscht" ist. Vorsichtig gesagt.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Juni 2019)

@DMA:

Worauf habt ihr umgebaut?

LG
Michael


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2019)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> @DMA:
> 
> Worauf habt ihr umgebaut?
> 
> ...



Auf eine Komplettlösung von Sick ( ich meine MSL )

wir hatten aber auch Umrüstungen gemacht, wo die Sili samt Muting bestehen blieb und nur das Steuergerät TMC getauscht wurde.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welcher Typ ( evtl. Pilz PMUT )
https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/eshop/0010000200700280FM/Mutingsteuerung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2019)

Zusatz:


> Kreuzmuting ist aus Platzgründen nicht möglich


Wir hatten Kreuzmuting


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Juni 2019)

Das Muting wird bis jetzt über nur einen Lichtschranken und dem Signal aus der SPS das eine Palette durchläuft realisiert...
Über Digitalausgänge der SPS. W
enn die Palette dann durch ist kommt noch ein zweiter LS hinzu. 

Kompletter Murks imho. Wiederspricht auch der Anleitung von Leuze zum Einbau. 
Das ganze ist ein Leerpalettenverteiler mit 12 Lichtschranken und Transportwagen der 10 Palettierer beschickt. 



Jetzt haben wir den Salat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2019)

> Das ganze ist ein Leerpalettenverteiler mit 12 Lichtschranken und Transportwagen der 10 Palettierer beschickt.


Kommt mir bekannt vor, nicht zufällig in KL?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 Juni 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor, nicht zufällig in KL?



Ich weiß nicht mal wo KL sein soll! 

Ich habe jetzt einen kompletten Testaufbau mit einem PMUT X1P+Mutinglampe+Leuze RRT2 gemacht...mein Büro sieht wild aus. 
Funktioniert eigentlich alles wie gewünscht. (was hier alles so rumliegt...)

Allerdings hatte das TMC 66 eine Selbsttestfunktion für den Lichtschranken, dieser hat auch nur einen OSD...
Wüsste nicht wie ich das am Pilz realisieren soll. 
Hab das jetzt mal ohne Querschlusserkennung auf beide Eingänge am PMUT gebügelt. 

Wie habt ihr das denn gelöst? 
Es wäre auf jeden Fall als Übergangslösung schon mal TOP!

Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2019)

> KL


Kaiserslautern



> Allerdings hatte das TMC 66 eine Selbsttestfunktion für den Lichtschranken, dieser hat auch nur einen OSD...
> Wüsste nicht wie ich das am Pilz realisieren soll.



Da solltest du dich am besten an den Pilz Support wenden.


----------



## CRS (20 Juli 2019)

Leuze bietet auf Basis der MSI Sicherheitssteuerung eine Software für einen 1:1 Austausch der TMC66.

Allerdings löst das nicht dein Problem, dass du beide Control Signale aus einer Quelle bekommst.
Evtl. könntest du das zweite Control Signal über einen Hilfskontakt am Schütz der entsprechenden Bahn abgreifen.

Bei dem Preis der MSI und der Aussicht Module für 12 Lichtschrankenpaare zu verkaufen hilft dir Leuze bestimmt ein wenig bei der Projektierung.

Gruß nach Österreich


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 September 2019)

So, endlich ist die Sache erledigt. 

@CRS: Danke für den Tip, aber von Leuze will ich nichts mehr hören. 

Zuerst so einen abartigen, komplizierten, selbstzerstörenden Kernschrott auf den Markt werfen, und dann keine Ersatztype bereit stellen. 
Von denen kauf ich nicht mal mehr nen Lichtschranken.

Die nächste Generation von Leuze nach dem TMC Zeug ist auch vereinzelt auf Anlagen bei uns...da waren auch schon einige defekt.
Nie wieder! :shock:

Die Anlage wurde jetzt komplett auf eine PSS4000 umgerüstet, samt neuer Lichtgitter hat. Planung, Programmierung und Einbau hat die Fa. Pilz für uns übernommen.
Die haben ebenfalls die Funktionalität der TMC66 nachgebildet. Das ganze hat nicht mal wirklich viel gekostet. 
Da hätten wir von Leuze nicht mal die Lichtschranken bekommen. 

Und die Zusammenarbeit bei der IBN, Signalcheck usw war auch 1A.

Danke nochmal für euren Input, die Relais brauche ich jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr.


Leider haben wir noch ca. 20 davon verbaut. Aber werden wir halt demnächst weiter umrüsten.


----------



## laz4056 (24 August 2020)

Hallo,

bin bei der Recherche was ich mit nem alten TMC 66 machen könnte hier gelandet.

Falls noch jemand einen brauchen kann gerne melden. Wurde wohl nie aus dem Karton geholt, ist unbenutzt. Die Verpackung hat halt leichte Lagerspuren.

Beste Grüße
Simon


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 August 2020)

laz4056 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen brauchen kann gerne melden. Wurde wohl nie aus dem Karton geholt, ist unbenutzt. Die Verpackung hat halt leichte Lagerspuren.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Simon


Hallo Simon,
erstelle doch bitte einen neuen Thread in der Rubrik "Suche - Biete".


----------



## Nazgul (21 September 2020)

laz4056 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin bei der Recherche was ich mit nem alten TMC 66 machen könnte hier gelandet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Simon,
falls das Angebot noch aktuell ist, wir hätten Interesse dran. In unserem Hochregallager sind doch noch einige verbaut...
Gruss,
Jan


----------



## mala2608 (9 September 2021)

laz4056 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin bei der Recherche was ich mit nem alten TMC 66 machen könnte hier gelandet.
> 
> ...


Servus, steht dein Angebot noch? 
Würden für unsere Palletieranlage ebenfalls ein paar benötigen :-D 
Liebe grüße


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 September 2021)

Mal ein Update von mir: 

Wir haben von der Fa. Pilz Österreich ein PNOZ Multi programmieren lassen, das die komplette "Funktionalität" des TMC66 ersetzt.
Zu Testzwecken hatten wir das sogar eine Zeit lange mit den alten Leuze Lichtgittern in Betrieb. 

Es wurde aber dann alles auf ein Lichtgitter mit 2 OSSD (bei uns von Pilz) umgebaut.

Der Aufwand ist überschaubar, kann ich nur empfehlen! Wir haben derzeit bereits 8 Stück durch Multis ersetzten lassen, läuft absolut problemlos.

Geht natürlich sicher auch mit jeder anderen Safety SPS...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 September 2021)

mala2608 schrieb:


> Servus, steht dein Angebot noch?
> Würden für unsere Palletieranlage ebenfalls ein paar benötigen :-D
> Liebe grüße


Da wünsche ich euch viel Glück. Wir haben es aufgegeben, es war quasi unmöglich da was aufzutreiben. 
Und von 3 Gebrauchtgeräten, rauchen im Schnitt 2 beim ersten mal einschalten ab. Feinste Ware! 💩


----------

